# C99 and NL SOG flowering grow!



## phatpharmer (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi guy's I'm doing a flowering grow Journal, since I grow from clones and only veg 2-3 weeks  and most people have seen that process so I'll skip the boring part and get to the nitty gritty!

 I'm going to be doing 2 different strians C99 from the the Brothers Grimm and NL from Nirvana:hubba: ! I've had years of growing exprience with C99 (mostly outdoors 7 or 8 grows indoors) but this is my first NL grow so I'm interested to see what NL will be like!

 The C99 are all from the same Mom and the NL are from 3 different Moms, I'm going to see what Mom produces the best clones and go with that one. I like to start off with multiple Moms of a new strain to better my odds fo a nice producing Mom:hubba: !

 The equipment I'll be using is a 1000w MH ballast with a conversion bulb by Hortilux it supposely puts out 130000 Lumens! I'll be growing in a 24 sq/ft area in Promix Bx in 1 Gal. pots, using the FoxFarm feeding schedule with all the FoxFarm line of nutes. The light is cooled by 2 honeywell household fans and the intake and outtake are also honeywell fans. I added a pic of my light to show what I'm using.

 I Have 18 C99 and 20 NL so it will be a cramped SOG, I usually only put 30 plants in my flowering chamber but I decided to really cram it this time:hubba: . They were put into flower at 8-10 inches a week ago on March 21, so hopefully they finish at 2.5 to 3 ft tall. I usually get 2 to 2.5 lb's per grow so hopefully that doesnt change with learning a new strain but we'll see! I've heard that NL is a hearty yielder so I may even get a greater yield than that but I doubt it as I think Ive maxed out the potencial of my 1000w but I'll certainly try to improve:hubba: ! I figure that I'll flower the NL 56 days and the C99 63 to 70 days but we'll see what the trichs say! Well to get started I have some pics the first few are my light and plants 1 week before flowering and some pics of yesterday 6 days into flowering so enjoy! I'll post an update tommorow When I feed!(some individule pics)

                                                      Phatpharmer:hubba: 

  PS. Any questions just ask away!:hubba:


----------



## Mutt (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow. Grew both of em. Great strains :hubba: Difference in the stone is significant IMO. gonna have great day and night smoke outa this grow 
Are you running your bulb vert under that hood? I like the hood, what type is it?

how do you deal with the different hts each strain exhibits and keeping your canopy even? C99's I've grown are stretch monsters 

Gonna enjoy following this one


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey Mutt whats up! Yeah I run my light vertical I have to its a factory light I got from work and the hood is a  36" Anodized white aluminum dish reflector! This is my last grow with this light I'm movin up in the world and have purchased 2 600w Galaxay digital ballasts with cool tubes so I'm going to do to separate 4x3 flowering rooms, that way I can grow 2 different strains without worrying about plant hight! That leads me to your final question about different plant hieghts, right now there within 2-3 inches of all plants but I no this is definitely going to change as the C99 stretch so what I'm doing is the NL on one side the C99 on the other that way if I need to add some hieght with some plywood I'll do that but I'll cross that bridge probally in the next few weeks wish me luck! Thanks for stopin by Mutt and keep your eye on the prize my friend!

                                       Phatpharmer


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey guy's what up I'm sad to say I had 2 NL go hermie after some really wierd growth so I'm down to 18 NL and 18 C99! I'm not to upset not only do I need the room I've never had a hermie so it was a good learning exprience if nothing else! I haven't fed yet I'll probally do that tomorrow so I'll add some pics then, the NL is really stretching compared to my C99 which is really wierd the C99 usually stretches alot. I added a few pics of the mutant plants showing the wierd growth and the balls on my girl!


                                              Phatpharmer:hubba: 


PS. I hate chicks with dicks!LOL


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 1, 2009)

Well its day 10 of flowering and other than the hermies everything is going good, the growth is a nice dark deep green with no signs of any stress that I see but I'll definitly keep a close watch as I don't want anymore chicks with dicks!LOL I fed today 3 Teaspn Grow Big and 1/4 teaspn open sesame there drinking about 5 cups ea (1250ml) every 4 days. 

  I still cant believe the hieght of the NL I thought a indica would be shorter than my C99 but so far thats not the case, I do notice the NL showing more of there girly parts as all of th NL are starting to bud out nice. The C99 I noticed after a few grows doesn't get there growth spurt until day 14-21 then they really show there girly parts so I think foresure they will catch up but until then I'll be adding alittle table I made from a sheet of plywood I'll be adding tomorrow when light comes on! I added a few pis the first 4 are C99 the next 3 are NL(1 nice pic of the flowers forming) and the last 3 are pics of both inside the cabinet you can see the hieght difference in the strains!

                                                      Phatpharmer:hubba: 


Ps. I'm going to pic up my new 600w Digital Gallaxy Ballast with cooltube tomorrow so I'll be biulding another flowering tent using panda film I might put it the DIY section if I have time so I'll be starting another grow in 2 weeks I got 20 new NL girls  veggin  in 2 gal pots I'm tryin 2 gallon pots this time as I was told this will increase my yeild but I'll be the final jugde of that!LOL


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey guy's its the 17th day of flower and the girls are showing there girly parts nicely!:hubba:  I watered plants today with ph'ed water 6.8 I gave each plant 5 cups(1250ml). Other than that nothing really exciting yet but I did add some pics to show the progress! The first 3 are NL the second 3 are C99 enjoy!

                                                           Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 6, 2009)

Super	cool	grow!	Absolutely	amazing	grow	room	full	of	plants.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Phatpharmer! Looking good bro. I wish I had all the space you have. And the lights... and... lol

So the NL is budding quicker than the C99 but is also stretching a little more? Are the NL on the right side of the room?

Can't wait to see these progress- thanks for the pics!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 6, 2009)

Great grow. I too like that room.
NL is my 2nd fav strain. Has been for 10 years, always will be. So enjoy seeing it. Wanna hear how you like it in the end.

(still wish we had gotten that shad of wood floor when building. Ours is a little darker/reddish type. Wanted the white oak, wife picked ours out sadly)


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 6, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> NL is my 2nd fav strain. Has been for 10 years, always will be. So enjoy seeing it.



And what is your 1st favorite strain?


----------



## Newbud (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice grow man, i'll be following this cos i planning a SOG in the attic.
Interested to see final plant heights and yeild, couple a pound sounds nice


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 6, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> And what is your 1st favorite strain?



Old school Skunk Haze. 
Love the classics. Cars, buds, music, tv shows. (Spearchucker = MASH  )
Im old, I know.


Edit in: Phat can you put like a link in your sig so its easy to follow?


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 6, 2009)

MENTAL: Thanks for stoppin in Bud this is my last grow with my 1000w I'm goin with 3 600w in 3 different grow tents next time so I can grow 3 different strains and not have to worry about different plant hieghts!


GG:  Thanks for stoppin by the NL is growing alittle quicker and yeah the NL definitly stretched alot more than I thought they would being a pure Indica but the stretch seems to be over thank god, and in the last pics of the Cabinet the NL are on the right, but I switch them from side to side every 4 days or so.


SPEARCHUCKER: Thamks for stoppin by, I've heard good things about the NL I can't wait to Harvest! And its funny you like the white oak better because if I did it all again I'd choose the cherry oak!LOL

NEWBUD: Thanks for stoppin by, I'll post final yield and plant hieght for you when the grows done!


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll add a link as soon as possible!


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey guy's whats up! Well I have alittle problem its with the NL they seem to be having growth problems, they are definitly are growing weird! I put a post in the Sick plants forums so hopefully more people can help out, there are a few pics there as well, have a look to see if you can help! Thanks again

                         Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey guy's whats up? I've been extremly busy lately so I haven't been able to update you guy on the growth of the girls well here's the update, you no I had a PH problem with the NL well I decided to scrap all but 5 of the NL I figured it wasn't worth the space they were taking up, the 5 NL i did keep still won't produce the way I expected as the PH problem really took its toll (live and learn) so any smoke I get better be good! As for the C99 they are doing awesome, and now that they have lots of room to fill out I figure it'll make up for the NL! 

I started another grow with NL they've been in my new flower chamber for about 7 days the PH is 6.6 so I shouldn't have any problems this time they should finish a week or 2 after this grow so hopefully I have better luck with them! I added some pics for you to see the first 3 are the 5 NL I kept and the next 6 are the C99 you can see how much nicer the C99 is compared to my NL, I guess C99 don't mind low PH because they had the same promix as the NL and they look just beautiful! I did add some dolomite lime to buffer the ph up alittle and since doing that I do notice a good difference in the NL so here's the pics!

                                                            Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well its time for alittle update, I got sick of looking at the pitiful NL I had so I cut them down and a buddy wants the haul(about 3oz) to make oil so I gave it to him as I wasn't going to smoke it! As to the C99 there going strong as ever they are at 37 days flower and they look nice and frosty and there starting to fatten up nice! Here's some pics the first 5 are C99 and the last is the haul I got from my pitiful NL hopefully the next time they turn out better at least they better!

                                                          Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the NL phat. I was pullin for them.
Glad to hear everything else is goin strong and doin great.

Cant wait to see you try those NLs again. Any idea on what you would do different?


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Spearchucker, I've got another NL grow right now actually there in day 13 of flower, last time I took for granted the Promix Bx I was using was 6.5 PH in fact it was 6.2 it didn't bother the C99 but the NL had some nute lock problems because of it, so this time I added a tbl spoon dolomite lime per Gallon of promix which put it up to 6.6 PH so hopefully this will solve my problem with the NL if not I think I'll try another strain im my own little bank I got goin! Thanks for the pop in and keep lookin in once in awhile thanks again 

                                Phatpharmer


----------



## phatpharmer (May 5, 2009)

Thought I'd update on the progress of my C99, they are filling in nicely they are in day 45 of flower, here's some pics hope you enjoy!:hubba: 


                                      Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 5, 2009)

crazzy grow man phatpharmer your nuts!


----------



## swiftgt (May 6, 2009)

nice grow man,
sorry to hear you had so much trouble with your nl.


----------



## phatpharmer (May 26, 2009)

Hey guy's I've been gone for awhile so I couldn't post, but I"ve cut down the C99 girls on Monday they're at 65 days flower! Here some pics I took before an hour before harvest hope you enjoy! I'll post dried wieght in a week or so!

                                      Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 26, 2009)

Wow great! I've always had my eye on C99. She looks like she's really something special. Pics are a bit blurry, probably just need to hold still a bit more . Happy smoking _that_ bud, sheesh, you don't find that kind of quality over here.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 26, 2009)

:holysheep:


----------



## robbiegy2k (Jul 3, 2009)

Sweet sweet sweet...


----------

